# Corn harvest in the SE



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

Just wondering how the corn harvest was coming in the SE part of the state. I would apreciate and info you could give. I am heading out there this weekend. I just cant wait till friday


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

kgpcr said:


> Just wondering how the corn harvest was coming in the SE part of the state. I would apreciate and info you could give. I am heading out there this weekend. I just cant wait till friday


There is a lot down. I would say about 75%. Take advantage of the harvested corn fields that havn't been turned in the soil. Lot of birds sitting in there.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

We went out Sunday by Lisbon and the farmer were out in the fields, there is a lot of corn up still. We witnessed a guy combining and the birds were pilling out of the corn, now we know where the birds are. Windy as heck so they weren't flying that much.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

There is a decent amount of corn left I would say 20% is still up.

Hunting will be great that first week in Nov. and then again in Dec. once deer hunting is over.


----------



## stubbleduck (Oct 10, 2006)

Check out this website, it is the National Agricultural Statistics Service weekly publication put out through the USDA:

http://www.nass.usda.gov/weather/cpcurr/nd-crop-weather

Anyways, it states that as of 10-22-06 the Corn in the South East is 50% and 70% in the South Central.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Seems like the corn is getting pretty much combined. Bobm, the sadist, told me to walk across the rows because the birds would hold better. It was a killer. I was lucky my teeth were good so I could pull myself to the end of the field.  Saw birds but no more than last year. This will take a week of research for definitive results. Maybe a grant too.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Maybe a grant too.


Sign me up for one of those research projects!


----------

